# Barcelona - Paris SG



## Gao (Mar 8, 2017)

Today i will place a little risky bet. I think Barcelona is a great team ,but will bet on Paris SG away AH +1,5 on 1,76 Odd .


----------



## Chung Lee (Mar 8, 2017)

Barcelona - PSG Home AH -1 1,63 Odd


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 8, 2017)

I was thinking about this match, I think Barcelona will push to win with a lot of goals, but I dont believe they can eliminate PSG. It is going to be interesting match. No bets from me.


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 8, 2017)

Amazing match!!! I wonder is there someone who bet on Barcelona to qualify and what were the odds? 
I think in play 10 minutes befroe the match ends it was going to be enormous cash to be made. Probably more than @100.


----------



## Chung Lee (Mar 9, 2017)

Amazing ! I dont want to know what is in the head of PSG players right now .....


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 9, 2017)

Chung Lee said:


> Amazing ! I dont want to know what is in the head of PSG players right now .....



I think the coach is going to go, amazing tactic he picked for this match.


----------

